# Tired of mucous diarrhea... time for raw?



## Moomama (Apr 22, 2012)

My 10-year-old dog, Mitch, has been on Wellness Simple Solutions Lamb & Rice for about 6 years. We had tried many brands, and that one seemed to settle his stomach. Over the past year or so, the bouts of diarrhea are coming back. Our vet had him on metronidazole for it, and it went away, but of course it came back. Today, we have been outside about 6 times. I am planning to call the vet next week, just to absolutely rule out any kind of worms. I have read so many good things (mostly on this forum!) about raw diets, but I am terrified to switch.

Of course, we've all heard people say not to feed them bones, especially chicken bones, because they can splinter, choke them, etc. Now I'm reading that to feed raw, they get chicken parts, bones and all. This may be a silly question, but will Mitch even know what too do with it? I've read to start the dog out on just chicken backs. Since he's never had that, is it possible that he might just try to swallow the bones whole? 

Also, (and I KNOW this is a silly question, sorry!), by chicken "back", is that literally only the back? As in, cut the breasts off and give him the back?

Thanks!!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

The best guide I've found yet IMO is Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats

I'm switching in a few days and am excited. Definitely ask questions around here and tell us more so we can help. Well maybe not me since I'm a newbie myself but you know, someone will definitely help.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

And backs are literally the backs of chickens. Where are you located? You might want to try to find a raw dog food co-op or seller nearby so you can get an idea on what is what and what to feed.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

you might want to start with chicken necks.
have you tried canned pumpkin to firm up the stool?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

There is a half of a chicken back attached to chicken quarters. But you can also get them whole although not usually at the grocery. Sometimes a butcher will order them for you.

Mitch will know what to do with it! Some dogs at first take a little bit to figure it out but they get the hang of it. He might be a gulper but the solution to that is to give them meat that's frozen or half frozen and give them larger pieces, like quarters. Or hold the meat for him until he realizes he needs to chomp on it a couple of times. Does he gulp his kibble? If he doesn't, he won't gulp down raw.

If he has stomach problems, you will want to be sure you start out very bony, taking the skin/fat off. The instructions are all on that site given to you above.

Good luck. I know how difficult it is to fix digestive problems. And how frustrating. I think the vets overmedicate and make things worse.

Whatever you do (dry or raw) you should try a good probiotic. I can't give you a brand because I can't think of them, but someone else will. Sounds like his stomach is just so out of whack it needs a little help.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My pug was like that on kibble, no matter what brands I tried. The poops would be normal then go back to mucous and diarrhea. It is scary at first to switch to raw, but when you see how much they enjoy it, it is totally worth it. I use acidophilus probiotic from Organika, I just open the capsule and sprinkle some on Rubys food once a day. 

I totally agree with Xelill, vets over medicate like crazy. When Ruby was having the mucous and diarrhea with the kibble, they put her on the same round of antibiotics twice, even though the first time it did absolutley nothing, and nothing changed the second time either. Now, if Ruby gets mucous in her stools (very very rarely) for the first time a few days ago I tried slippery elm powder, twice a day for 2 days, and it worked wonders, except you cant use that for anymore than three days or it could coat the intestinal tract too much and make it hard for the body to absorb nutrients. Thanks to Liz and a few other members on this forum, I try the natural way before resorting to medication. 

Im glad you are thinking of switching your dog to raw, it really is the best thing you could ever do. Ruby is actually happy and excited when she gets fed, with kibble she would eat it because that was all the was offered to her. Good luck!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Chicken bones are safe for dogs raw and raw only 
Depending on the size of your dog, I would not start with chicken necks they are too small IMO
The link you were given is an awesome way to start IMO, and you'll do well to follow it =) I hope your vet rules out worms and you can start the change to raw, also don't be surprised to get a slight lecture from your vet if you tell them you are going to go to a raw diet, but trust me you won't regret the change.


----------



## Moomama (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for your help! 

Mitch is a 75-pound Shepherd/Alaskan malamute mix. We've had him since he was 8 weeks old, and he's been on kibble his whole life. He also gets soup bones and marrow bones from the grocery store for a treat. I'm very sure I'll get a lecture from my vet about this. I'm not going to tell her until I've already done it, because I know she will talk me out of it. 

We live in Colorado Springs. I think I found a co-op here: Countryside. 

I will probably do the switch next weekend, when I have time to be home in case of blow-out. So the more bone he eats, the firmer his poop should be?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Moomama said:


> Thank you for your help!
> 
> Mitch is a 75-pound Shepherd/Alaskan malamute mix. We've had him since he was 8 weeks old, and he's been on kibble his whole life. He also gets soup bones and marrow bones from the grocery store for a treat. I'm very sure I'll get a lecture from my vet about this. I'm not going to tell her until I've already done it, because I know she will talk me out of it.
> 
> ...


We lived in Colorado while feeding raw, and there is a great co op called Colorado Carnivores. The group you've linked looks like they sell mostly premade raw diets which aren't ideal. Most people here feed a raw meaty bones diet of whole chunks of meat/bone/organ. I would go through the carnivores group since they have a lot of good deals!


----------



## Moomama (Apr 22, 2012)

I did the deed! I couldn't find chicken backs, so I bought chicken quarters (no "sodium solution", or whatever it is). He was so excited when he smelled it! I held on to the drumstick (with a glove, because I'm squeamish), and I could barely keep a grip on it. It turned into a game of tug o' war. By the time he got through the thigh, I couldn't hold onto it, and I gave it to him. Scared the bejeezus out of me, because I kept thinking he was choking! He would have it slid almost down his throat, then bring it back up for a little more chewing. Is that a safe way to eat? I was hoping he would take bites off of it while it was OUT of his mouth, not do this regurgitating bit. 

Meanwhile, he's still searching around the house for another one. :smile: If he promises not to choke, this might go well.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's how some dogs eat. next time, just put the quarter down, make a martini and sit back and watch with morbid fascination.

this will then turn into music to your ears and after that, it will be your magnificent obsession.

when picking out chicken, i'd buy whole ones and a cutting board/carving knife/scissors/cleaver/mallet and learn to break down the chicken yourself.... you'll learn to love that part, too.

it's okay for them to swallow and hork and then re eat.....they are on a learning curve.

try not to overfeed. it's very tempting.


----------



## Moomama (Apr 22, 2012)

Okay. Tomorrow, when I get the urge to reach down his throat and grab it, I'll remember your post! :smile: The crunching noises might take some getting used to, although my husband loved it. 

About cutting up a whole chicken, could I give him wings and necks also? I think someone said big dogs shouldn't get necks, but I'm thinking maybe after I get through the bag of quarters, he might get the hang of this enough to eat any part. 

I never thought I would obsess over dog food quite this much! :shocked: I made sure he was on a "quality" kibble, before I realized how much sense it makes to feed raw. His kibble was 2.11/lb. I was happy to pay for it, since I thought it was the best. I'm rather excited about a healthier option for less money!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

If he is a gulper, like my pug....then I might not....stick to quarters and larger pieces....

If not, then sure.

The thing with raw....this is more valuable to him than kibble....

Resist reaching down his throat or playing tug of war. This could create resource guarding.....if you are calm, he will be too.

I promise that crunching will become music to your ears.

When you are cutting the chicken, cut the wing big....and the you can feed it....actually, at 75 lbs, he will probably eat a quarter of a chicken...I think that is right.

Multiply
75 x 16 oz x .015 = amount to feed in ounces to start.


----------



## Moomama (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, I didn't realize that could cause guarding! We have had some food issues with him; he's never had a problem with humans touching his food, but he becomes possessed when he thinks another animal might get near it. When we had 2 dogs (RIP Honey Pie!), we had to feed them separately. She got too close a couple of times (security breach - our fault), and he went after her, removing an eye one time. That was an expensive vet bill! No more tug of war, got it! 

Thanks for answering my questions. I'm sure I will come up with more, so please bear with me!  I'm glad this forum is here and you folks are so welcoming, because I don't think my vet would be very supportive... lol.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

For a dog his size I would stick to big cuts also.
My boys absolutely love turkey necks...so when you finally get to Turkey...think about those.

Resource guarding.... a nasty thing! Lol

My boys do it mildly... If tuck is eating and duke comes by to check out whatever he's eating...tuck will stop, and let out a low growl. In doggie language....get out of my space....this is mine.
Duke does the same when he's eating and tuck comes by to check his food out. So they're even.
Sam has some of the same.

They all eat in the same room...all together...all within feet of eachother.
I supervise and step in if someone gets too close. But I want them to learn to eat around eachother... It's ok to give warnings....but fights are not tolerated.

There's only been two fights.

Now treat toys...everyone is separated for those. Treat toys cause the loudest fights.

Anyway, start with chicken quarters, chicken backs...even bone in chicken breast (another fave here.)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when we brought bubba in, my malia had been used to free feeding kibble in a bowl that we filled. prior to that, we had five or so dogs....and there was little fighting.

but bubba, my pugalard, is so food driven, he would have eaten the bowl, so feeding time was introduced.

when we did raw, the food was very valuable to them, even more so than the home cooking i did when i realised kibble was not for us.

i put both dogs on leashes and sat between them as they ate. i did this for a few weeks at meal time. i didn't pay attention to them, except out of the corner of my eye and they learned to eat side by side...

now i don't have to do that....these things take time.....

as to him learning how to crunch...dogs don't chew... they just crunch enough to get it down their throats. bubba swallowed a duck neck whole as it fit....and he's been raw fed for two years now. it's not a worry....i swear it isn't.

if it can be swallowed, it will be. if it needs to be crunched down to size to swallow, then as few as possible and down the hatch.

it's a sight to see. 

even two years later, though, for safety sake, i am with them when they eat. it's just as easy for them to choke on kibble or a piece of boneless meat as it is for them to choke on bones. bones are not the danger priority.


----------

